# Thinking of going back to UK to work



## davbat53 (Aug 17, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get precise information about what I may be able to cliam , if I go back to the UK to work. I am absolutely broke and cannot get a "proper job" on the Costa Blanca, because there aren'ty any. People just rip off people and get away with paying nothing for your time and work.

My experience has been full of misfortune from a "disqualified" director who fell out with his fellow directors and wrecked the company to a company which oews me €5,700 commission. These were supposed to be regulated financial advice companies.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

davbat53 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get precise information about what I may be able to cliam , if I go back to the UK to work. I am absolutely broke and cannot get a "proper job" on the Costa Blanca, because there aren'ty any. People just rip off people and get away with paying nothing for your time and work.
> 
> My experience has been full of misfortune from a "disqualified" director who fell out with his fellow directors and wrecked the company to a company which oews me €5,700 commission. These were supposed to be regulated financial advice companies.



Are you planning to go back completely or just commute back to work??? As for what you can claim there I guess it depends on whether you've paid into the UK system, whether you've got residencia here, how long have you been in Spain?? I assume you've paid into the Spanish system, in which case can they not help you here???

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

davbat53 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get precise information about what I may be able to cliam , if I go back to the UK to work. I am absolutely broke and cannot get a "proper job" on the Costa Blanca, because there aren'ty any. People just rip off people and get away with paying nothing for your time and work.
> 
> My experience has been full of misfortune from a "disqualified" director who fell out with his fellow directors and wrecked the company to a company which oews me €5,700 commission. These were supposed to be regulated financial advice companies.


Hiya

Sorry its come to this for you!  its really tough at the moment - and to be honest always has been to some degree when you have need to work - unfortunately there has always been a lot of bad companies / bad practices here (the majority being UK/Brit companies I might add!!) and its people like you (and me) who are the ones left in a mess at the end of it all! 

You say you are going back to the UK to work but want to know how much you can claim ? So are you asking if you will be entitled to any benefits when you go back ? before you can find a job ?

This might be a silly question but were you on any sort of contrat at your place of work here in Spain ? have you been paying into the SS system ?

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jojo said:


> Are you planning to go back completely or just commute back to work??? As for what you can claim there I guess it depends on whether you've paid into the UK system, whether you've got residencia here?? I assume you've paid into the Spanish system, in which case can they not help you here???
> 
> Jo xxx


you beat me to it!


----------



## davbat53 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Yes*



Suenneil said:


> you beat me to it!


I have paid Spanish SS payments for the whole of 2008, and only one in 2009. I worked "autonomo" and only had one contract set up by a property company, but I never got paid any money . I have a full 39 years UK pension entitlement having paid into the UK system all my life .

The plan is for me to go and live and work, while my wife stays here. We have no savings , otherwise we would not be in this sitaution, mortgage arrears no income.

Tried selling our car to downtrade and clear arrears and bring social security up to date


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

davbat53 said:


> I have paid Spanish SS payments for the whole of 2008, and only one in 2009. I worked "autonomo" and only had one contract set up by a property company, but I never got paid any money . I have a full 39 years UK pension entitlement having paid into the UK system all my life .
> 
> The plan is for me to go and live and work, while my wife stays here. We have no savings , otherwise we would not be in this sitaution, mortgage arrears no income.
> 
> Tried selling our car to downtrade and clear arrears and bring social security up to date


Hi
Sounds like you are having a nightmare of a time at the moment, and Im reluctant to give you any real advice as Im certainly no expert and would hate to get it wrong for you!

I did read an article last week that indicated that spain and the uk have an agreement regarding social security / national insurance contributions - and that if you have paid into one, then the other Country can pay out some benefits based on those contributions. I think I would start by contacting the Department of Work and Pensions in the UK to get their advice - and the SS here in Spain if you feel confident to handle them language wise. There has also been a lot of meetings lately in different parts of Spain where someone from the UK system has been answering questions for expats on this subject.
Im going to try and see if I can find that info so you have a contact number,,

Sue :ranger:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> Hi
> Sounds like you are having a nightmare of a time at the moment, and Im reluctant to give you any real advice as Im certainly no expert and would hate to get it wrong for you!
> 
> I did read an article last week that indicated that spain and the uk have an agreement regarding social security / national insurance contributions - and that if you have paid into one, then the other Country can pay out some benefits based on those contributions. I think I would start by contacting the Department of Work and Pensions in the UK to get their advice - and the SS here in Spain if you feel confident to handle them language wise. There has also been a lot of meetings lately in different parts of Spain where someone from the UK system has been answering questions for expats on this subject.
> ...



Martin, from the DWPinspain comes on here every now and again, he'd help I'm sure!! Can you not claim anything from the spanish social security?? I would imagine that if you go back to the UK (assuming you have somewhere to live there) you'd be able to get some kind of job seekers allowance (I'm guessing here, cos I'm not sure if you've been out of the country for a long time), until you get work, but work is fairly scarce there too!! I dont think you'd be able to claim for dependants living in Spain tho, so it wouldnt be much! I guess if things are that bad for you here, maybe you should cut your losses and go back lock, stock and barrel?! Its not easy wherever you go!

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi

This is a link to the website that DWPinSpain has included in his previous posts, and there is a helpine on there for expats struggling with issues such as yours I think,

I would take a look anyway. 

UK IN SPAIN

Sue :ranger:


----------



## davbat53 (Aug 17, 2009)

*As far as I am aware*



Suenneil said:


> Hi
> Sounds like you are having a nightmare of a time at the moment, and Im reluctant to give you any real advice as Im certainly no expert and would hate to get it wrong for you!
> 
> I did read an article last week that indicated that spain and the uk have an agreement regarding social security / national insurance contributions - and that if you have paid into one, then the other Country can pay out some benefits based on those contributions. I think I would start by contacting the Department of Work and Pensions in the UK to get their advice - and the SS here in Spain if you feel confident to handle them language wise. There has also been a lot of meetings lately in different parts of Spain where someone from the UK system has been answering questions for expats on this subject.
> ...


This may only apply to contracted workers and not self-employed, who do not even get unemployment benefit or assistance for their €265 per month. It is criminal the way the system works here.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

davbat53 said:


> This may only apply to contracted workers and not self-employed, who do not even get unemployment benefit or assistance for their €265 per month. It is criminal the way the system works here.


I think you should try to get in touch with someone just to check it out. I know autonomo people cant claim "pago" at the moment (its in the process of being changed but that doesnt help you!!!) But at least try and check if you can use the contributions you have made here and in the UK to get some sort of benefit payments from either Country .... take a look at the weblink I sent you because Im sure there are some contact details on there for expats who are struggling and need advice / help.

Sue :ranger:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm sure you posted an articlre recently Sue where those on autonomo will be able to claim here:confused2:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

It's this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ighlight=Update+proposed+unemployment+benefit
Not sure when it's due to start tho'. Yes, I do pay attention


----------



## davbat53 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks I will


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Chica said:


> It's this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ighlight=Update+proposed+unemployment+benefit
> Not sure when it's due to start tho'. Yes, I do pay attention


 I referred to this in an earlier post to Davbat Chica... I knew it was on the cards but dont think its there yet .... so unfortunately wont help those who are in trouble now! 

Sue x


----------



## BMC77 (Aug 15, 2009)

davbat53 said:


> I have paid Spanish SS payments for the whole of 2008, and only one in 2009. I worked "autonomo" and only had one contract set up by a property company, but I never got paid any money . I have a full 39 years UK pension entitlement having paid into the UK system all my life .
> 
> The plan is for me to go and live and work, while my wife stays here. We have no savings , otherwise we would not be in this sitaution, mortgage arrears no income.
> 
> Tried selling our car to downtrade and clear arrears and bring social security up to date


Hi davbat53

If you have been out of the UK for 2+ years, you may need to pass the Habitual Residence Test (HRT) before you can claim anything. This is basically a test to check that (a) you are actually resident in the UK, and (b) you have not simply come back to claim benefits. I suspect that leaving your wife behind in Spain may go against you though...

If you ARE approved for income-based benefits, any property you own, either in Spain or the UK, would likely be classed as capital, which in turn would reduce the amount of benefit paid to you... 

As a guide, on income-based JSA (not taking into account any capital/asset-related deductions) a single claimant could expect £64.30pw. If you and your wife both came back, a joint claim would get you £100.95pw. I would expect that you could claim Housing Benefit (or whatever it's called these days!) and Council Tax Benefit, although they would definitely be affected by any property you owned.

The UK's really not a great place to be at the moment and people who should be able to claim benefits are finding it increasingly more difficult. I guess I would advise caution before making the move...

I wish you the very best of luck.

BMC


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi - have a look at this site which was posted some time ago on the Useful Links sticky at the top of the forum.

Returning to the UK


Tallulah.x


----------

